

Domain Pigeon: Your Unintelligible Five Letter Domain Name Awaits - bemmu
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/domain_pigeon_five_letter_domains.php

======
matt1
Oh wow.

I just got into work and saw this on my Google Alerts. It's funny--I'm
currently redesigning the entire front page. I think it looks kind of sloppy
right now and was hoping to rerelease on Sunday before I started promoting it
and receiving more traffic. So much for that idea :)

Can't complain too much...

~~~
hrabago
To me, that's actually more support for the idea that you shouldn't wait for
everything to be absolutely perfect before launching.

~~~
matt1
Yeah, good point.

Patten said "A good plan today is better than a perfect plan tomorrow." Not a
bad way to approach your projects either...

------
pclark
I hope that when I launch my startup, if we're featured on online publications
people post threads here. I think it's really nice (and great kudos) :)

Congratulations on the publicity matt1, its a great service.

~~~
matt1
Thanks!

------
sireat
The site looks good and works well. However, are ~4000 nonmember domains and
~13,000 member viewable domains "all" one can get? That is, Domain Pigeon pre-
selected these names? If so, that is certainly a different approach, going for
quality instead of quantity(since 13,000 domain names is certainly a drop in
an ocean of possible domain names not taken yet). I kept looking for some sort
of associative search box, for example one could enter "LISP" and find "LISPy"
names.

~~~
matt1
When domains are added they are randomly assigned to be either community
domain names, which everyone can see, or private, which only members can see.
Currently its about 3 private for everyone 1 community. This is going to
change at some point though in favor of some better distribution system
(imagine the case where Domain Pigeon has 250K public, 750K private--see the
problem?).

As far as searching goes, the box on the left column searches the database and
will display domains that match your search term. Since the site is relatively
new and I've focused mostly on abstract domain names, most won't find any
results (which is also why the search feature currently isn't in a more
prominent position.)

There are going to be lots of positive changes in the coming weeks, including
what I hope will be the best domain name generator on the net. Stay tuned...

~~~
jwesley
Why do you keep the good domains private? I bet the affiliate commissions from
showing off these domains would be much higher than the revenue from
membership fees.

------
known
You may try 4 letter domain names at
<http://www.domainnamesoup.com/4letterdomainnames.php>

------
ggruschow
Congrats...

Please don't take this the wrong way - the name seems to work because I
remember it - but why the name "Pigeon"? At least in the big cities, I think
many people associate them with disgusting flying and then piling fecal
matter. (I like them though.)

~~~
Jem
I'm not Matt, so I could be way off, but when I first heard the name I
associated "pigeon" with carrier pigeons. Almost like domain pigeon is powered
by a carrier pigeon fetching you the latest domain results.

------
brentr
I just registered tguts.com. The name works well for the trading social
network I am building.

------
sam_in_nyc
6 days ago I commented in your post revealing DomainPigeon.

I predict that it won't work because domain squatters will simply scrape and
register all of the semi-decent domain names.

Are there any means in place to prevent this from happening?

~~~
jwesley
No one is rushing out to register gibberish domains. If anyone wants too they
have plenty of other opportunities to do so. Nearly all domains still
available are not intrinsically valuable - they generate close to zero type-in
traffic for squatters to live off.

------
grsites
Great site! I just registered 6 domains, and then decided to go ahead with the
$14.95 subscription for access to the full list. Definitely worth it! :-)

------
arnorhs
it's missing domains with dashes in them

~~~
matt1
No its not :)

